# Fasted Cardio v HIIT???



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

Which is best for burning fat and keeping muscle size??

and also when to do it first thing in the morning or after workout?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Both.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Dazza i am a fan of this Fasted morning cardio however many say there are no benefits however for me getting up and going for a nice 30 - 40 min walk relaxes me so I will do this regardless. I always do 10 - 15 min cardio before & after a workout.


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

I used to do HIIT on ECA last year. Then I read I could die from it. So now I do fasted with Eca about 30 mins before. Works!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Fasted cardio, just 40mins x 4-5 when dieting steady state does wonders for me. I sometimes do HIIT after a w.o once a week.


----------



## Amos (May 23, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing. Also, I've been told that cardio in the 65% of MHR avoids you burning off any of your muscle - IE it keeps you in a mostly fat burning zone.

But HIIT is going to take me into a very high heart rate - surely then my body will be dipping into my glycogen stores and burning some of my gains? Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

it's an interesting area - i think , and correct me if i'm wrong, but steady state burns more at the time but HIIT burns more through the day...

i'm still trying to find what works for me as i have limited time to workout..


----------



## jaymz247 (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.simplyshredded.com/cardio-for-fat-loss-high-intensity-interval-training-cardio-vs-low-intensity-steady-state-cardio.html

Might be of some help


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I don't do fasted because I'm too weak to put as much effort in, and so get less out of it. I often have breakfast, wait for it to go down and then do an hours gentle cardio. Ideally I'd do HIIT but I'm too much of a whimp!!


----------



## Dablue (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm doing a brutal cardio sesh 3 x week to lose fat and tone up. It's kind of interval training, well the run is. I up the treadmill speed every 1/10km then bring it back down to the base when I hit the next km. My routine right now is...

5km run

10km row

15km bike

15 mins on the stairclimber to cool down.

Other two nights I'm on the weights...

It's working out well, steady improvement, times are down. Getting lots of comments... But I'd be paperweight without supplements. I've been taking MHP's Dark Matter in between the different cardio sets. Only bugger is that it's expensive, but I've got some ideas when it runs out.


----------

